# new user



## goalislean (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm looking for any advice on how to take Test & Tren. & if I will need any additional supps to go along with. Thanks. 
 i'm currently 5'10 / 270lbs / 28% BF / and need to drop as much BF as possible.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2013)

goalislean, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Feb 18, 2013)

*welcome !!!*


----------



## sneedham (Feb 18, 2013)

*Welcome Bro!!!!*


----------



## Cork (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to IML Forums!  

Make sure to support the sponsors.  

You can always check out Orbit Nutrition for the best prices on bodybuilding supplements.  You can use ORBIT109 at checkout for 5% off and keep an eye on those daily deals!


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard! Please repost your questions in the anabolic section for more views and responses.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------

